# Guess who got accepted on an aircraft technicians course.



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats man! You will enjoy it, there are so many great and fun jobs you can do with that. I love having the US version of it.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Who got accepted?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats D!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats D!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeap Congrats again. It can be a very tedius job sometimes when no matter what you seem to do you can not find out whats wrong with it, so you can fix it, but in the end, when the engines roar to life it is a great feeling and very rewarding job to keep em flying. 

Now you just have to get into a flying position as well like I am and you get the best of both of worlds!


----------



## davparlr (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 11, 2006)

As you start your training just remember these phrases....

A skyhook
A yard of flight line
A bucket of prop wash
A portable pad eye
Bolt stretchers
Aluminum Seeds
Left Handed Tools


----------



## Monique (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucky! Congratulations and hope you have fun with your course.​


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 11, 2006)

congrats I hope they don't give you anything to hard to work on like a Lightning


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2006)

All the best D 
I'm sure you will do fine


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, way to go D! Excellent! 

Now be a good fella and go fetch me a bucket of prop wash, please.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 11, 2006)

Good for you there D, thats great man.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 11, 2006)

Good on you mate!


----------



## peterbruce2002 (Jul 11, 2006)

WOOP WOOP well done mate, good luck and keep us posted!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 11, 2006)

Kiss my @ss ya bas*ard... Dont get sucked into any intakes....


----------



## Henk (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations D. Enjoy it.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 12, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Kiss my @ss ya bas*ard... Dont get sucked into any intakes....




I think weve all seen this before  

NearlyGood.com - Video - Sucked into Jet Engine Video


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> As you start your training just remember these phrases....
> 
> A skyhook
> A yard of flight line
> ...



Dont forget the:

Exhaust Sample
100 Grid Squares
A bucket of Rotor Wash (which actually exists in the Air Force)
Slime Light Fluid

I actually had some fun with some of those.

About a month a go I sent a guy to get me a exhaust sample. He was fairly new and enthusiastic about it. He was like "Sarg how do I do that! Yes I get to do something on the aircraft finally!" I told him to go to the Maintenance Officer and ask him for the "Special Brown Bag" ofcourse when the Maintenance Officer asked him what the hell he was talking about he told him it was for the Exhaust Sample! I could not stop laughing and neither could the Maintenance Officer. Later the soldier asked me why I set him up for failure and I told him I did not do such a thing, but rather I tought him something to do later when he is in my shoes! 

A couple of weeks ago I sent another soldier looking for "Slime Light Fluid". ("Slime Lights" are our formation lights and we call them Slime Lilghts because of the color that the are. There is no such thing as Slime Light Fluid or anythign like that, in fact there is no liquid in the lights on the aircraft). I told him was very important and that if he did not get any, the aircraft would not fly later that night because it was restricted from Night Flight then. Anyhow he too ran off to the POL people and they immediatly knew what was going on and told him that he needed to go to Production Control because it was a very hazardous fluid. So he runs off to Production Control who did not know what was going on. They did not know what he was talking about so he told them what POL told him and they called me on the phone. I told them on the phone it was a prank and to play along and send him to the unit in the next hanger over. Well they did so and while they did I called the next hanger and told them about it and told them to send him to the next unit and so forth all the way down the whole flight line.

Meanwhile 2 hours later he finally shows up at the Medvac hanger (whome I allready called and told about it). They got a small oil sample bottle, made a lable for it, gave the slime light fluid a scientific name, broke a Chemlight and poured the slime green colored chemlight fluid into the bottle and gave it to him. They also gave him a resperator and some gloves and told him to be very careful. That is was toxic, was not allowed to come contact with sunlight or be shaken and not inhaled.

He comes back to the hanger with this bottle, all proud because he is doing somehting so serious and dangerous. He hands me the bottle, I told him to get the mask and gloves on before he opens it. Meanwhile as he is doing that, I drop the bottle in the office and it breaks and the fluid goes everywhere. The whole office screams and evacuates the office. 

Meanwhile this soldier is flipping out a bit because this highly toxic stuff is spilled. We take him outside and hose him down with water and pour anti toxic slime fluid powder (foot powder) on his uniform to get rid of the toxic acid on him.

After he looks like a birthday cake we tell him what it was! 

Rotor wash is the wind and vortexes made by the blades of a helicopter in flight. Kind of like the wake from a boat but with air. Anyhow we tell people to go and get some and they think it is the stuff to wash aircraft with (in the army the real stuff is called ACFT SOAP [how original huh?]. They allways get made fun of.

One time this however blew back in my face. We had landed at an Airforce Base in Iraq and I told a new crew chief to go to the Airforce and get some Rotor Wash. He enthusiastically runs off and about 20 minutes later comes back with a large container labeled "Rotor Wash" and thats what it was. The Airforce calls "ACFT SOAP" either Rotor Wash or Prop Wash depending on who makes it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> I think weve all seen this before
> 
> NearlyGood.com - Video - Sucked into Jet Engine Video



Yeap thats an old one.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 12, 2006)

I just thought it was perfect to add on what Les said, anywho congrats there plan D


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, all. Awww, les, you actually told me not to kill myself. Really means a lot, dude.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a bit late, but congratulations Plan_D.



102first_hussars said:


> I think weve all seen this before
> 
> NearlyGood.com - Video - Sucked into Jet Engine Video



Did you know that the guy in the video survived ? He was interviewed on TV a while back. I think he only had a broken arm.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 12, 2006)

Maestro said:


> It's a bit late, but congratulations Plan_D.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the guy in the video survived ? He was interviewed on TV a while back. I think he only had a broken arm.



Yeah i know, he was actually on Oprah about that once if I recall,he had said that when he got sucked in his shoulder stopped him at the rim of the intake, so it was a broken shoulder, and a collar bone (Im not an Oprah fan I was waiting for Doctor Phil)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Hussars watcing Oprah! Hell yeah I knew he was a fag!!!!!!


Just kidding Hussars....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont forget the:
> 
> Exhaust Sample
> 100 Grid Squares
> ...



Great!!!!!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jul 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hussars watcing Oprah! Hell yeah I knew he was a fag!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just kidding Hussars....




Coming from a German I dare not take offense


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

I would not be so quick to speak Hussars!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 13, 2006)

Great job D! Congrats!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Dont forget the:
> 
> Exhaust Sample
> 100 Grid Squares
> ...



Man, that was a great story. Loved it. Emailed it to my brother who is also a prankster. He'll get a charge out of it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah they are great. Lots of fun too, but if you are going to dish them out like that, you have to be willing to take them too.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 13, 2006)

I seem to be alittle late, but better than never. Way to go PlanD!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 14, 2006)

I must have missed it earlier. Congrats, d! Following in your father's footsteps?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 14, 2006)

Well done!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2006)

I've just found out there's a place in a nearby town for an aerospace engineering apprenticeship, on account of the fact they say a C at GCSE Maths isn't essential and it's a NVQ (which stands for Not Very qualified) 2 course i think I'll pass and stay with A-levels, although they're now trying to make A-levels harder to make the really bright students stand out..........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, I am Eric. I don't know exactly where I'm going to end up at the moment, that's the beauty of it. I was told we were going to visit Airbus design team during the course, and some people might like to apply for them during the two years. I never know, somewhere along the line I could want to design aircraft (not likely). 

That sounds like a crock, lanc, we have to have Maths, Science and English at C or above. And two other GCSEs C or above. We get a BTEC National Diploma in Aerospace Engineering, Level 3. Which can lead to EASA Part 66 studies for the Aircraft Maintenance Licence. Which I want.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2006)

Nobody guessed. Ignore the thread title why don't you?


Who got accepted?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2006)

it's fairly obvious who it is meatball 

and it would've been piss easy pD that's why it was only for an NVQ level two anyway, i should be getting 11 GCSEs one of which should be an A* in maths so it may've been a little baisic, the plan for me is to go on to get 4 A levels and an As before going on to study civil engineering at Plymouth Uni or Aerospace engineering at Bath, both of which are 4 year Meng courses i believe, my only worry is that taking on 5 As courses in year 12 will be too much for me..........


----------



## Crippen (Jul 16, 2006)

Plan.... WOOHOO!!!!!!!! great news 

I bet you will love it. well done you. where you doing it (the course that is).


Lancs hun.... only 5? course you can lol


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2006)

Thank you, Crippen. And I will love it. The course is based at North Notts College which is where the classroom studies will be. But the practical studies take place at Robin Hood Airport. 

Four years is a long time to be studying Aerospace Engineering, lanc, unless you aim for higher education like HNC, HND, FD etc. Personally, I prefer a route into the industry that's why this course is perfect for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2006)

i've always been told that someone that of my inteligence and learning style should take an academic not vocational route (for our American friends that's pronounced "root" not "rout" ) in life so i'll guess we'll see how things go..........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2006)

And for our English friends, he meant to say intelligence.


----------



## Neilster (Jul 17, 2006)

Congratulations Plan_D.

I was a technician on fighters and aviation is an interesting work environment. If you enjoy using tools and your brain, you'll enjoy it. If you haven't used tools much, you will soon.

Be prepared though. Aircraft are potentially very dangerous so you'll probably spend quite a long time doing safety stuff and theory before you get too close to them. It'll take patience and hard work to achieve your goals, but there are no short cuts in life. All the best mate.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank you. My dad was an aircraft electrician in the RAF, so I know quite a lot about the patience required. 

I was given a _basic_ outline of course units, and here they are:

Business Systems. 
Communication.
Science. 
Mathematics.
Project (it's a design project we have to do)
Workshop Practices.
Theory of Flight.
Aircraft Systems.
Maintenance Practices. 
Hydraulic Systems.
Eletrical and Electronic principles. 
Gas Turbine Engines. 
Mechanical Principles. 
Further Mathematics
Propulsion. 
Health and Safety 
Metallic and Non-Metallic aircraft materials. 

Avionics and other bits will be added along the way.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2006)

During your studies, if you have any questions hit us up for info - I think i still have some old notebooks when I went to A&P school 30 years ago!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes same here, I still have all my study guides for my A&P as well as all my mechanics handbooks and manuals. Ill be glad to help pD.

As for the 4 years to study being a long time. It is not if you love the field. I worked as a mechanic on helicopters for 4 years before I got my A&P liscense and I am back to college now again with Embry Riddle to get a Professional Aeronautics Degree. With the classes I took with my other degree and my A&P aswell as the credits the Embry Riddle gave me for my Army Mechanics time I only have to study for another 2 years approximatly though.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks lads. It'll be of great help. I have some of my dad's old note books from 36 years ago. Electric is still electric, and the laws of physics ain't changed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2006)

If you get electrical, you'll be worth your weight in gold. Everyone hates to do electrical, Adler could back that up!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2006)

Excellent stuff D! A year or so ago I really wanted to do something like this but I've since changed my mind. Congrats!


----------



## Soren (Jul 18, 2006)

Just noticed this thread, thats great Plan_D, congrats !


----------



## Maestro (Jul 19, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Thanks lads. It'll be of great help. I have some of my dad's old note books from 36 years ago. Electric is still electric, and the laws of physics ain't changed.



Well, don't be so sure about electric... My father was an electrician back in the 70s. When I studied the electricity chapter in science in Secondary 5, he helped me with all those equations. It turned out that the equations we used were not the same as he used.

It can be a small matter, but when you're already f*cked up, you don't need more equations to f*ck you up more.


----------



## Clave (Jul 19, 2006)

I still remember some of the stuff as well


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2006)

When I start asking for things, you'll probably remember even more stuff, Clave. My dad seems to have forgotten a lot but when certain words, or the right questions are asked he's throwing everything at me ... yes, even the kitchen sink.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> If you get electrical, you'll be worth your weight in gold. Everyone hates to do electrical, Adler could back that up!



Yeap that I can not stand. Schematics for wiring and what not give me the biggest headache. I hate electrical systems.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2006)

Hmmm...Maybe a career change is in order for me here. I used to fix boards and circuits down to component level. I used to love trace chasing with the schematics and an o-scope. But then, what I worked on was terminals, printers and mainframe boards, nothing critical like aircraft systems. Mess that up, someone could die.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 24, 2006)

Or in my case, being a civil technician, several hundred could die. But I want the satisfaction of seeing that plane rising from the runway and knowing I was the one that let it fly.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 24, 2006)

plan_D said:


> Or in my case, being a civil technician, several hundred could die. But I want the satisfaction of seeing that plane rising from the runway and knowing I was the one that let it fly.


That's what it's all about!!!!!!


----------

